# sally lightfooted crab, some othere. . .



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

so today i went to a few loack ( not really local but as close as they are) pet stores, i like the sally light footed crab. but seems 3 of 4 all had diffrent info on them, i tried goodle but couldnt find any profiles on them. please any info would be good  i have a 30 gallon bio cube.




also a coral banded shrimp ( not sure thats what it was called )
whould i be able to have other shrimp? would it bother hermit crabs or anything? if possible to have in a 30 gallon, and the sally lightfooted crab would they be ok? are they ok with clown fish? any info would be great



cholate chip star fish?
0 info on google, i dont kno if i cant read or someting lol but i couldnt find anything! . . . . . i need a book on inverts! thank you for an info tho :console:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Sally lightfoots are nothing but trouble. end of story.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

No chocolate chip star if this is a reef tank. They have been known to consume some corals. They also get too large for your tank.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

could i get any small star fish?

or any kind of crab



i have alge on the sides of my glass, whats the best way to remove it? just an alge brush? or like snails will they take care of it? or blenny or someting?

on the glass its is green, and on the sand its red, looks like little hairs or like worms, i dont know plz help me with taking care of it


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

As far as crabs..most are dangerous to a reef at some point, but I have an emerald crab and it does a good job as a night time cleaner. If you don't already you need a clean up crew. You might want to check out etropicals.com for one. For snails I use astrae snails, but trochus snails seem to be better(they can flip themselves over if they fall). Also, nassarius snails for the substrate. What my clean up crew can remove, i use a mag-float. It works great and it isn't a hassle to use. HTH


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

porcelain crabs and strawberry crabs are fairly harmless, dwarf hermits will steal snail shells but other than that are fine. Brown Brittle stars would be fine for a starfish in your tank, but they are fairly cryptic.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

are those crabs i would see at the lps? 
and what does "cryptic" mean?
i think i may get a cleaner package online, they are about 75 - 90$ has any one got one and what one would be good for my tank? any sites someone has used and are sitified with would be great! tank you for help 




1 more thing- i use a mag n float on my 29 gal piranha tank, its great! do they have them just for saltwater or is it uni? salt and fresh? if so i will get another tommro. but if not i may have to order online because i never seen a saltwater one. . . . thankss


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Cryptic means they hide most of the time.
Coral banded Shrimps are fine alone or in a MATED pair, but otherwise they don't get along with most other crabs and shrimps. A random assemblage of Coral Banded Shrimps will fight like crazy.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

PEVINE said:


> 1 more thing- i use a mag n float on my 29 gal piranha tank, its great! do they have them just for saltwater or is it uni? salt and fresh? if so i will get another tommro. but if not i may have to order online because i never seen a saltwater one. . . . thankss


A Mag Float is A Mag Float with the only exception to that being there are ones made for Acrylic & Ones made for Glass. No other differences at all.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Stay away from hammerhead ones magnet cleaners. Man i got hurt using one. Didnt know what they heck they were, being so powerful super magnets, pinched my finger skin in between them, took two guys to pull them apart.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Osiris said:


> Stay away from hammerhead ones magnet cleaners. Man i got hurt using one. Didnt know what they heck they were, being so powerful super magnets, pinched my finger skin in between them, took two guys to pull them apart.



Very true!! While I was being Brand Specific to the "Mag-Float" there are other brands available that are different. Hammerheads are very good Magnet cleaners and do come with a warning for the exact reason stated above. Actually, The Mag-Float carries that warning on their models 125 & 350.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I used an acrylic mag float for a couple weeks on my 125 gallon acrylic tank. It scratched the crap out of it. I had to bring in the car buffer and special fish safe acrylic compound to get the scratches out. Since then I have been using algae pads on a stick from drs foster and smith for like $3 each. With my tank they usually last about a month, maybe longer.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

probly a bad question, but what do you guys use to clean the outside of your tanks? i dont want to use windex because i have seen aqurium safe glass cleaner. . . . so i dont kno, windex, car window cleaner, what works the best without streeks?


thanks!!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

water and a towel usually. For the super tidy times  I use these wipes from drsfostersmith.com made to clean acrylic. They do a pretty good job, don't leave any residue behind, no streaks, no salt, just clean.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

PEVINE said:


> probly a bad question, but what do you guys use to clean the outside of your tanks?



50/50 Vinegar/Water & Paper Towels!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

I use a diluted solution of Windex and spray it on the paper towels in another room....then wipe the outside of the glass. I've also used only Windex, without diluting it, and have never had a problem. Just be sure not to spray it on the tank or spray it on the paper towels near the tank.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I would never, under any circumstances recommend Windex or any other "Glass" cleaner because they are made with Ammonia. (Unless otherwises stated on label). What is the number 1 killer of our aquatic friends?? Ammonia! Vineger & water mixed is safer and even cheaper as an added benefit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Like I said, I don't spray it anywhere near the tank and only clean the outside of the glass and I sometimes dilute it. This is all I have ever used to clean the outside of my tanks and I have never had a problem.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I have heard of many people using windex as a standard, straight onto the glass and a swipe with no dire effects. I do not recommend it though...with all of the other things that I go so far with to be 100% sure it really wasn't a big deal to stay away from it. Plus water and a towel does just fine, crystal clear.


----------



## musho3210 (Apr 23, 2007)

use pure water (lowest tds you can get) so you wont get left with that residue like you get on your car after you wash it....


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

Reefneck said:


> 50/50 Vinegar/Water & Paper Towels!


i will try that one, i was useing warm water, it was ok, but what kind of vinegar? just like regular. . . probly not red huh? 


i would like to get a simple anemone for my tank. for my clown fish, i have the tank and everything has been steady, couple spikes the first couple days. but it has been almost 2 months i belive and other then the first week or so everything has been great, i was just wondering if an anemone would be ok. ugh i am not sure what kinds it was but i belive its was $13 and it started with a C. sorry i dont rember the name. but should i wait or would it be ok? i dont want it die, or struggle to surrie, i want it healtheyy. thatnkss

-_PEVINE_-


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Condi Anemone... and no you probably should leave it in the ocean. Your clown will likely not host it as they come from two different areas in the world, and anemones are one of the toughest customers in the aquarium industry. They aren't hardy by any means, even the easy condi can die on a whim.


----------

